# MY NEW R32



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

WHAT DO THE EXPERTS THINK ..ITS BUILT BY ARC IN JAPAN


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow!!! I like that wide body.
Have you got any more photos? Some detail shots from the rear and the hood scoops? And show us the engine bay.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks quite mean. Wide arches back & front, and some different bonnet vents i've never seen before. Looks quite cool...:smokin: 

Congrats


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks quite smart


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> Wow!!! I like that wide body.
> Have you got any more photos? Some detail shots from the rear and the hood scoops? And show us the engine bay.


^^ wot he said


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

*engine*


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice few arc part,s the bov, induction, catch tank and the rad i think

spotted the intercooler as well so had a few $ spent on it


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Nice work , saw this for sale not long ago. It was listed as an ex-demo car for ARC and had a great spec list.

Bet there are some serious goodies on there !


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

wow, those R34 rear arches ? they are WIDE! nice find!


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

That looks amazing! More photos please.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

specs! Does it have a big single? Looks nice, must go quite nice too....


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Great Looking Car. Saw it for sale earlier and thought it was a huge bargin.

The amount of money spend to buy and install a wide body kit is unreal. 

Good Find!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

pretty mean looking


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Is this the one that was on Ebay?

Really like it, one of the best wide arch conversions I've seen.

Alex B


----------



## daman_skyline (Jul 27, 2007)

s h i t wheels must say


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice, I like the kit.
Whats with the cloth in front of the oil cooler i think?


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

one of the best ones ive seen for a while :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

many thanks for the feedback from the experts will get some more pics up hopefully tomorow after the villa game.............


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

daman_skyline said:


> s h i t wheels must say


not what your girl said when she was giving them a good lick yesterday, she said they taste more like dog piss, but hey she cleaned the rim out expertly:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Really nice, but i'm not sure on the bonnet vents... Looks a bit Astra GSI


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

very nice i love that body!!!!

does anyone know what it is and where i can pick up a set? rear panels specifically.


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice and phat would alot better with some different wheels 
Whats rear look like? kit is a bit veilsidey


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for all your input ...on the wheels thing ive tried to find some wheels but they just look really puny next to the arches any ideas would be much appreciated
http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/4076/70851941ta7.png


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/493/52369112xp1.png
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/3444/28233765yr4.png


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Get some spacers on under the wheels and leave it. It's they way they must have built it, with those wheels, so keep it.

I reckon it looks awesome. :smokin:


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

*nice wide body .. good car dude and good luck *


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

matty32 said:


> nice few arc part,s the bov, induction, catch tank and the rad i think
> 
> spotted the intercooler as well so had a few $ spent on it



hey matty ,im looking for (dont know what there called)go under the front bumper corners and say ARC MAGIC(i think)seen them on a r33 today and thought i got to get me that.also need an arc spark plug cover if you can help me ...............


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

very nice indeed 
shame about being a Villa Fan 
o well cant have it all


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

bobwoolmer said:


> thanks for all your input ...on the wheels thing ive tried to find some wheels but they just look really puny next to the arches any ideas would be much appreciated


Get some of these mate, will really finish the exterior off:










More info here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/78853-work-progress-wide-32-a.html


----------

